# China's what-if Stealth Bomber projects H-8/-9/-10



## MOSABJA

The H-8 bomber was a Chinese military aircraft that was a possible successor to the Xian H-6 twin-engine jet bomber. The prototype aircraft was reported to be an enlarged version of the H-6 with underwing engines, but that the project was canceled in the early 1970s before the bomber went into production. the China military has a stealth bomber called Xian H-8. The bomber has 4 Ws-10A engines derived from Russian and US technology. It is made from carbon fiber and coated with special nanotechnology. well, the Xian H-8 has a max speed of Mach 1.2 and carries stealth missiles in its cargo bay. The bomber also can carry nuclear missiles. China is currently developing stealth fighters like J-XX and J-13 (which is based on the J-10).

It is the worlds second Stealth bomber, and is more advanced than the American B-2. Because the project is top-secret, little is known about the aircraft. It is a Stealth, strategic, and heavy bomber rolled into one. It carries a crew of two. It could fly as fast as Mach 1.4, has a range of 11,000 kilometers (without refuelling), and can carry over 18 tonnes of bomb load. It can carry twelve Stealth cruise missiles (each with a range of 3,000 km) on each of the two weapons bays. It could carry an additional three nuclear missiles (350-kilotons each). The bomber will be mass-produced and will enter active service in the PLAAF by 2010. The bomber will replace the old H-6 bombers that the PLAAF have in active service.

Here are only SOME of the features:
-high-tech blended wing-body design
-fly-by-wire controls
-angled fuselage
-internal fuel tanks.
-carbon fiber and composite materials
-rotating weapons profile bay
-mapping radar, satellite data links and advanced digital mapping systems
-nanometer coating
-4 turbo-fan engines - based on the WS-10A

Here is a picture of the Chinese H-8 bomber.

SLx5PLvsC58[/media] - Chinese H-8 Stealth Bomber & JH-7


----------



## mxiong

It's a CG, there is no H-8. PLAAF's next generation bomber will be hypersonic trans-atmospheric vehicle capable of dropping payload at Washington D.C. from China in 2 hrs.


----------



## Imran Khan

nice video thank brother i love chaina


----------



## lexislichan

H10 is just a idea. not a real bomber.but i think that maybe after 5 years,chinese new style bomber will appear.


----------



## T-Rex

The Chinese H-8 Stealth bomber? List of Chinese aircrafts
Posted on March 6, 2008 by moinansari 
Just like the Chinese Nuclear explosion and the Chinese Hydrogen bomb took the nuclear world by surprise, the stealth bomber from China has taken the aviation world by stupefaction. The reaction is as varied as it is predictable. From the No Way, to its a fake, to the Chinese can never do it, to Wow to Oh My God!

We have reproduced a listing of all Chinese aircraft so that lineage and an evolutionary pattern can be shown.

The controversy over the fighter will continue for years and possibly decades. Rupee News was one of the premier sites to break this groundbreaking news, and this short brief remains one of our most popular article.



The Chinese have never imposed any sanctions on Pakistan. The development of Chinese technology is of course of interest to Pakistan, because Pakistan may get access to it.

The H-8 bomber was a Chinese military aircraft that was a possible successor to the Xian H-6 twin-engine jet bomber. The prototype aircraft was reported to be an enlarged version of the H-6 with underwing engines, but that the project was canceled in the early 1970s before the bomber went into production. the China military has a stealth bomber called Xian H-8. The bomber has 4 Ws-10A engines derived from Russian and US technology. It is made from carbon fiber and coated with special nanotechnology. well, the Xian H-8 has a max speed of Mach 1.2 and carries stealth missiles in its cargo bay. The bomber also can carry nuclear missiles. China is currently developing stealth fighters like J-XX and J-13 (which is based on the J-10).

It is the worlds second Stealth bomber, and is more advanced than the American B-2. Because the project is top-secret, little is known about the aircraft. It is a Stealth, strategic, and heavy bomber rolled into one. It carries a crew of two. It could fly as fast as Mach 1.4, has a range of 11,000 kilometers (without refuelling), and can carry over 18 tonnes of bomb load. It can carry twelve Stealth cruise missiles (each with a range of 3,000 km) on each of the two weapons bays. It could carry an additional three nuclear missiles (350-kilotons each). The bomber will be mass-produced and will enter active service in the PLAAF by 2010. The bomber will replace the old H-6 bombers that the PLAAF have in active service.

For obvious reasons the actual bomber may look slightly different because the pictures may have been camouflaged to hide the details of true design of the Chinese plane. This is standard operating procedure for new secret weapons. A similar obfuscating tactic was adopted by the American DoD before the Stealth B-2 bomber was introduced to the public. Prototype models of the B-2 had all sorts of designs.

Here are only SOME of the features:

-High-tech blended wing-body design
-Fly-by-wire controls
-Angled fuselage
-Internal fuel tanks.
-Carbon fiber and composite materials
-Rotating weapons profile bay
-Mapping radar, satellite data links and advanced digital mapping systems
-Nanometer coating
-4 turbo-fan engines - based on the WS-10A

Here is a picture of the Chinese H-8 bomber. Some Chinese analysts claim that the real picture has been changed so as not to reveal the true details about the bomber.


SLx5PLvsC58[/media] - Chinese H-8 Stealth Bomber & JH-7 



According to the Fenghuang Tower the H-8 is reported to start trial flights from January 5th. The Chinese leadership including the Central Military Committee officers, air force logistics department officer, national defense science and industry committee, Xian deputy mayor, the provincial party committee assistant deputy secretary, amongst others were present for inaugurating the project.
The H-8 is a secret strategic bomber, is the first stealth plane for China. The report said that, in 1994 officially set up a development to match the American B-2A as far as possible. The weapons load is targeted around 18 tons. When necessity, the bomber may travel at 1.2 Mach to penetrate defended territory or in case it needs to escape.

The bomber will carry a new stealth cruise missile. It also has the range to reach targets on the continental United States. Range is estimated to be up to ten thousand kilometers. It is unclear whether this is with refueling or without refueling. However, the bomber is said to be able to refuel. The aircraft uses domestically produced advanced navigation equipment. The bomber has been designed by the 603 institute, and Xian will be responsible for producing the bomber. The bomber will be the first domestically designed and manufactured strategic bomber.

According to the report, the H-8 uses a high-tech blended wing-body design, has fly-by-wire controls, and an angled fuselage. The wing has massive internal fuel tanks. The aircraft using carbon fiber and other composite materials. The weapons bay has a rotating weapons profile.

The bomber retains a terrain hugging capacity and has a terrain following and mapping radar, satellite data links and advanced digital mapping systems. The bomber also uses advanced stealth technologies including nanometer coating amongst other technologies.

The H-8 will have 4 turbo-fan engines, the core of which is based on the WS-10A. Weapons will include 12 red birds (??) or 3 cruise missiles distribute in two weapons bays. Each of the cruise missiles may use a nuclear warhead and can fire from a distance of 3,000 kilometers. It can also use a host of other weapons including laser guided thunder stone 6, satellite guidance bomb and anti-ship missile, amongst others.

The H-8 is being test flown. Originally taken and retranslated from Chinese website World Journal.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

It would be interesting to see a real photo of the H-8. The photo in this video seems to be animated. Pakistan should get its hand on this tech.


----------



## kidwaibhai

Ok i love our chinese brothers but this aircraft is of some dudes computer than of an assembly line in a factory. i dont think that chinese aircraft design has reached this level of sophistication.


----------



## Keysersoze

kidwaibhai said:


> Ok i love our chinese brothers but this aircraft is of some dudes computer than of an assembly line in a factory. i dont think that chinese aircraft design has reached this level of sophistication.



The jh-7 is real but the H-8 is nothing more than a wet dream for some .....

IT's NOT REAL!!!!!


----------



## T-Rex

Keysersoze said:


> The jh-7 is real but the H-8 is nothing more than a wet dream for some .....
> 
> IT's NOT REAL!!!!!



A few years ago the same was said about the Pakistan's nuclear ambition and the JF-17 project then both turned out to be real. The west has an arrogant notion that only they possess the right and the intellectual ability to develop advanced technology.


----------



## Always Neutral

T-Rex said:


> A few years ago the same was said about the Pakistan's nuclear ambition and the JF-17 project then both turned out to be real. The west has an arrogant notion that only they possess the right and the intellectual ability to develop advanced technology.



Dear Trex,

Why should West be arrogant about something they are light years ahead off ?

Have you ever heard of an European being caught in China trying to steal their technology ? Compare that to the number of Chinese origin people caught worldwide trying to steal US and EU tech.

If China is so good in high tech manufacture why was the Maglev train imported from Germany ?

Why are the J10 Engines being imported from Russia ? It should be easy for the Chinese to make their own aero engines if they are so developed ?

Why do they want EU to lift the arms embargo on them if they so good in military technology ?

Don't let you hatred for EU cloud your judgement.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Logic note

T-Rex said:


> A few years ago the same was said about the Pakistan's nuclear ambition and the JF-17 project then both turned out to be real. The west has an arrogant notion that only they possess the right and the intellectual ability to develop advanced technology.



Dear T Rex 

You are respected for what you do and not what you say.
so if you prove that you are capable of innovation and not stealing and copying then every one will believe you .
Till then Read this 

Chinese fakes raid Bajaj's pie-India Business-Business-The Times of India


----------



## Keysersoze

T-Rex said:


> A few years ago the same was said about the Pakistan's nuclear ambition and the JF-17 project then both turned out to be real. The west has an arrogant notion that only they possess the right and the intellectual ability to develop advanced technology.



Well actually no they weren't....there was more to it than some bad photoshop images........
And BTW answer this one......where did PAK get its Nuclear program? Was it from the Dutch program?


----------



## T-Rex

Logic note said:


> Dear T Rex
> 
> You are respected for what you do and not what you say.
> so if you prove that you are capable of innovation and not stealing and copying then every one will believe you .
> Till then Read this
> 
> Chinese fakes raid Bajaj's pie-India Business-Business-The Times of India



Stealing and copying!!!!!!! it is not really the language or thinking of those who are innovative.


----------



## ak56

To be frank and neutral, the chinese are the best copycats in the world and most of the military tech that they have developed, is reverse engineered.

It does not matter how you get military tech.

But doing illegal activities, earns more enemies than friends, and one day the whole of developed world could stand against china.


----------



## EagleEyes

Chinese get rights for whatever they copy. Name something and i will give you an appropriate reason.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Keysersoze said:


> Well actually no they weren't....there was more to it than some bad photoshop images........
> And BTW answer this one......where did PAK get its Nuclear program? Was it from the Dutch program?



stealing or innovating anything be it as long as it is done its not the question of weather its right or wrong rather its for the results so as long as Pakistan & china has the results in their favor they have achieved success lets face it keys whether one holds ones nose straight or otherwise as long as one gets a hold of it he gets the job done & thats what actually counts GROUND RESULTS .
thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

Very Innovation is based on previous works in those fields... China is the best Copycat in the world....True! .... But who has stopped the others to do the same and capture the market!

Do the same if others can!


----------



## gpit

I don't see China gets much meaningful/substantial military help from any developed countries. It only purchases a lot from Russia. Helps from US, etc. are all trashed in 1989...

Copycat wise, it is not bad: just as a toddler mimicking the walk of an adults, as a stage of transition to be matured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

ak56 said:


> To be frank and neutral, the chinese are the best copycats in the world and most of the military tech that they have developed, is reverse engineered.
> 
> It does not matter how you get military tech.
> 
> But doing illegal activities, earns more enemies than friends, and one day the whole of developed world could stand against china.



Ahhh what do we have here? A black sheep. Dude better change your flag, dont need to pretend.
And as for china being a copycat, just check the history again, even countires like the US and UK have also copied stuff. The first jet was a german one, latter UK studied it and then from there the design was studied and copied by the US. Just a piece of history for you.


----------



## Neo

ak56 said:


> To be frank and neutral, the chinese are the best copycats in the world and most of the military tech that they have developed, is reverse engineered.
> 
> It does not matter how you get military tech.
> 
> But doing illegal activities, earns more enemies than friends, and one day the whole of developed world could stand against china.



US stole technology from Germany, passed it to the Brits and Israeli's. Russia spied for decades on USA and copied Tu-144 and Tu-160. 
Indian spies have been caught for trying to smuggle sensitive technology to India and in another case B-2 Stealth technology to China.
My point is that spying is a comon practice, most developped nations are guilty of stealing technology from eachother so why condemn China only?

It doesn't matter how you got it, the point is that you have it and you're able to build it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

Keysersoze said:


> And BTW answer this one......where did PAK get its Nuclear program? Was it from the Dutch program?


Are we going to have answers or information on this, ever?


----------



## orangeblood

not true~~omg you guys often cheating and searching these on the web~~all is cheating~


----------



## orangeblood

Dear Always Neutral

You never been to china are u? It is true that Chinese Gonvernment sometimes cheating to us by the newspaper TV or other media. However do you know it is true BBC is also cheat to you, aha~ I m a Chinese in Ireland and i v been to some countries of EU. I can say that i know the truth of both China and European Union. China is pretty good especially the easten China. I think any big city in easten china is not worse than any city in the world. the sallaries living standards and constructions.
In other side, I always see that the TV station in EU always screen some impact of china in 1960s-1970s, and say it is the realistic china right now... i think it's a totally stupid idea to cheat you guys. 
Come to China sometime. Don't be a frog in the well knows nothing of the great ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## diwali

Executive overview: Jane's Strategic Weapon Systems - Jane's Defence News
*Executive overview: Jane's Strategic Weapon Systems - Jane's Defence News*
03 July 2008

This overview presents a broad outline of the key events associated with Jane's Strategic Weapon Systems over the last 12 months.

- US reports state that there were around 100 foreign ballistic missile flight tests in 2007, with the majority of these tested by China, Iran and the Russian Federation. In addition, the US stated that 30 nations had deployed operational ballistic missiles. Unlike earlier years no further details were provided by the US, and so it is not possible to assess the types, ranges or numbers of missiles tested by individual nations. It is unfortunate, as it prevents a clear understanding of 'the threat' as it is being described by the intelligence communities.

- Iran displayed Ghadr-1 (upgraded Shahab 3) and Fateh-3 (upgraded Fateh A-110) (September 2007). Iran announced the Ashoura ballistic missile, with a range of 2,000 km (November 2007), which Israeli and US reports described as being a two-stage solid propellant IRBM. Iran was reported to have started building ballistic missile silos near to Tabriz, in the north-western region of the country (February 2008). Iran states that it will install a further 6,000 centrifuges at the Natanz facility, to enrich uranium (March 2008).

- China's new Jin class (Type 094) SSBN was pictured alongside dock (July 2007). China showed pictures of new DF-25 IRBM (July 2007). China launched Chang'e 1 lunar orbiter (October 2007). China is estimated to have 400 to 500 nuclear warheads fitted to operational missiles, bombs and held in reserve (November 2007). China is developing H-8 stealth bomber, to carry cruise missiles.

- Quasi/semi-ballistic missile developments are increasing defence problems by introducing low trajectories, manoeuvres in flight, and unexpected changes in direction and range. These include ICBM, SLBM as well as several new SRBM. In addition, ballistic missiles may be achieving sufficient accuracy to threaten capital ships. The three-stage version of the Russian Federation's Club (3M54 or SS-N-27 Sizzler B) cruise missile, has a small third stage resembling the size of a re-entry vehicle from a ballistic missile.

- Pakistan made first flight test of Ra'ad (Hatf 8) cruise missile (August 2007). Pakistan made fifth test of Babur cruise missile (December 2007). Pakistan made fifth and sixth tests of Shaheen 2 IRBM (April 2008). Pakistan government implied that around 50 nuclear warheads are available (March 2008).

- Syria reported to have ordered Iranian Tondar (C-802) cruise missiles, for ground launching and fitting on Tir fast attack craft (July 2007). Syria reported to be developing and building a version of the Iranian Fateh A-110 SRBM (August 2007). Syrian nuclear reactor project destroyed by Israeli aircraft (September 2007).

- India to develop Nirbhay cruise missile, with range of 1,000 km (July 2007). India to develop Agni 4 ICBM with MIRV and decoys (December 2007). India first test of K-15, perhaps a modified Sagarika design, cruise missile from submerged pontoon (February 2008).

- Russia tested modified R-29RM (SS-N-23) Sineva SLBM (August and December 2007). Russia tested RS-24 ICBM with three MIRV (December 2007). Russia tested RS-12M (SS-25) ICBM with manoeuvring RV (December 2007).
511 of 9,284 words

*End of non-subscriber extract*
© 2008 Jane's Information Group
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Janes mention H-8 Stealth bomber recently , so this must be real.
Other news on the internet reports the new bomber will enter active service in the PLAAF by 2010. The bomber will replace the old H-6 bombers that the PLAAF have in active service.

Here are only SOME of the features:
-high-tech blended wing-body design
-fly-by-wire controls
-angled fuselage
-internal fuel tanks.
-carbon fiber and composite materials
-rotating weapons profile bay
-mapping radar, satellite data links and advanced digital mapping systems
-nanometer coating
-4 turbo-fan engines - based on the WS-10A


----------



## ejaz007

I doubt chinese have attained the level of technological expertize required for such a project unless they have hired the team that built B-2.


----------



## Always Neutral

IceCold said:


> Ahhh what do we have here? A black sheep. Dude better change your flag, dont need to pretend.
> And as for china being a copycat, just check the history again, even countires like the US and UK have also copied stuff. The first jet was a german one, latter UK studied it and then from there the design was studied and copied by the US. Just a piece of history for you.



Dear IC,

You could not be more wrong. We had our own separate programm for the Glosters which flew in 1943. The Germans had a separate program which ended with the ME 262. However after the end of World War II the russians captured this technology and used it to start their MIG line.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

The Gloster Meteor was the first British jet fighter and the Allies' first operational jet. Designed by George Carter, it first flew in 1943 and commenced operations on 27 July 1944 with 616 Squadron of the Royal Air Force (RAF). The Gloster Meteor was not an aerodynamically advanced aircraft, nor even the world's fastest aircraft on introduction, but the Gloster design team succeeded in producing an effective jet fighter that served the RAF and other air forces for decades. Meteors saw action with the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) in the Korean War and remained in service with numerous air forces until the 1970s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

orangeblood said:


> Dear Always Neutral
> 
> You never been to china are u? It is true that Chinese Gonvernment sometimes cheating to us by the newspaper TV or other media. However do you know it is true BBC is also cheat to you, aha~ I m a Chinese in Ireland and i v been to some countries of EU. I can say that i know the truth of both China and European Union. China is pretty good especially the easten China. I think any big city in easten china is not worse than any city in the world. the sallaries living standards and constructions.
> In other side, I always see that the TV station in EU always screen some impact of china in 1960s-1970s, and say it is the realistic china right now... i think it's a totally stupid idea to cheat you guys.
> Come to China sometime. Don't be a frog in the well knows nothing of the great ocean.



If I can be fooled sitting in UK by the BBC then you will be equally fooled by the CPC apparatus.

No one is saying China cannot produce good stuff but the technological gap between the EU/USA and China is miles especially in military tech.

The bottom line is that if you think your stealth tech is much more advanced than the USA then good for you.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truckcar

to get it

mention nothing else

i've seen the chinese R-R engine made for the fbc-1 13 years ago.

it borned in china 30years ago.


----------



## ejaz007

*China bought bomber secrets*
Originally published 12:24 a.m., November 23, 2006, updated 12:00 a.m., November 23, 2006 

China obtained secret stealth technology used on B-2 bomber engines from a Hawaii-based spy ring in a compromise U.S. officials say will allow Beijing to copy or counter a key weapon in the Pentagon's new strategy against China. 

Details of the classified defense technology related to the B-2's engine exhaust system and its ability to avoid detection by infrared sensors were sold to Chinese officials by former defense contractor Noshir S. Gowadia, an Indian-born citizen charged with spying in a federal indictment released by prosecutors in Hawaii. 

Additionally, Mr. Gowadia provided extensive technical assistance to Chinese weapons designers in developing a cruise missile with an engine exhaust system that is hard to detect by radar, according to court papers made public recently. 

He also helped the Chinese modify a cruise missile so that it can intercept U.S. air-to-air missiles, and helped Chinese weapons designers improve testing and measurement facilities, the court papers state. 

Most of the indictment, handed up Nov. 8, outlines how the engineer helped China develop a radar-evading stealth exhaust nozzle for a cruise missile engine. 

Additionally, the court papers indicated that Mr. Gowadia sent e-mails to Israel, Germany, and Switzerland in 2002 and 2004 that contained data labeled "secret" and "top secret" that was related to U.S. stealth technology intended for use in the TH-98 Eurocopter and for foreign commercial aircraft. 

One computer file found in Mr. Gowadia's Maui, Hawaii, home was a file containing the radar cross-sections of U.S. B-1 and F-15 jets and the Air Force's air-launched cruise missile, information that would be useful to countering those systems by anti-aircraft missiles or other air defense weapons. 

The case is the second major military technology espionage case involving China. Earlier this year, two Chinese-born brothers in Los Angeles were arrested as suspects in passing Navy warship and submarine weapons secrets to China. 

In all, Mr. Gowadia is charged with making at least six secret visits to China from 2002 through 2005, and being paid at least $110,000 by Chinese officials for highly classified defense technology supplied through January, according to court papers. Investigators think he was paid as much as $2 million, some of which remains in foreign bank accounts. 

The first known compromise was Mr. Gowadia's lecture in a foreign country in 1999 that involved the disclosure of defense secrets. He offered classified defense information to as many as eight foreign nations, the court papers state. 

Washington Times - China bought bomber secrets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharian_Beast

lol, China certainly does have the capability of developing this....but 2010 is optimistic.


----------



## ejaz007

Old but related news:

*China bought bomber secrets*

Originally published 12:24 a.m., November 23, 2006, updated 12:00 a.m., November 23, 2006 

China obtained secret stealth technology used on B-2 bomber engines from a Hawaii-based spy ring in a compromise U.S. officials say will allow Beijing to copy or counter a key weapon in the Pentagon's new strategy against China. 

Details of the classified defense technology related to the B-2's engine exhaust system and its ability to avoid detection by infrared sensors were sold to Chinese officials by former defense contractor Noshir S. Gowadia, an Indian-born citizen charged with spying in a federal indictment released by prosecutors in Hawaii. 

Additionally, Mr. Gowadia provided extensive technical assistance to Chinese weapons designers in developing a cruise missile with an engine exhaust system that is hard to detect by radar, according to court papers made public recently. 

He also helped the Chinese modify a cruise missile so that it can intercept U.S. air-to-air missiles, and helped Chinese weapons designers improve testing and measurement facilities, the court papers state. 

Most of the indictment, handed up Nov. 8, outlines how the engineer helped China develop a radar-evading stealth exhaust nozzle for a cruise missile engine. 

Additionally, the court papers indicated that Mr. Gowadia sent e-mails to Israel, Germany, and Switzerland in 2002 and 2004 that contained data labeled "secret" and "top secret" that was related to U.S. stealth technology intended for use in the TH-98 Eurocopter and for foreign commercial aircraft. 

One computer file found in Mr. Gowadia's Maui, Hawaii, home was a file containing the radar cross-sections of U.S. B-1 and F-15 jets and the Air Force's air-launched cruise missile, information that would be useful to countering those systems by anti-aircraft missiles or other air defense weapons. 

The case is the second major military technology espionage case involving China. Earlier this year, two Chinese-born brothers in Los Angeles were arrested as suspects in passing Navy warship and submarine weapons secrets to China. 

In all, Mr. Gowadia is charged with making at least six secret visits to China from 2002 through 2005, and being paid at least $110,000 by Chinese officials for highly classified defense technology supplied through January, according to court papers. Investigators think he was paid as much as $2 million, some of which remains in foreign bank accounts. 

The first known compromise was Mr. Gowadia's lecture in a foreign country in 1999 that involved the disclosure of defense secrets. He offered classified defense information to as many as eight foreign nations, the court papers state. 

Washington Times - China bought bomber secrets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## avant-garde

I really doubt about the H-8
As a far i see, it was concocted by the western media.
The computer-simulated images of the so-called H-8 on the web seem like a type of NASA X-series bomber.
Should the news be true, the PLA wouldn't keep on upgrading the old H-6 bomber.
Though, as a Chinese, I wish the news were true. We need such cool, devastating, long-range, stealth, heavy bombers.
Nevertheless i think it's phony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1




----------



## mwalam

ejaz007 said:


> I doubt chinese have attained the level of technological expertize required for such a project unless they have hired the team that built B-2.


chinese are very advance. they only need design. once they get it. they will make it. at my university in uk. My Professor was chinesse. and 6 out 4 networking lecturers were chinese. 1 of them was sikh and another was english.


----------



## Aeneas

Always Neutral said:


> If I can be fooled sitting in UK by the BBC then you will be equally fooled by the CPC apparatus.
> 
> No one is saying China cannot produce good stuff but the technological gap between the EU/USA and China is miles especially in military tech.
> 
> The bottom line is that if you think your stealth tech is much more advanced than the USA then good for you.
> 
> Regards



Dear Always Neutral

I guess you cann't read Chinese,but we can read both Chinese and English.you cann't read infos from Sina.com,but we can read infos both from Sina.com and CNN.com.

there is a old saying in China.you will be wise if you listen to both side,you will be fooled if you listen to one side.

I know the style of Chinese propaganda,and we know the style of West.
frankly speaking.the style of Chinese offacial Propaganda is delay, conservative and unclear sometime.but no more rumors than West.Chinese government hate rumors very much.rumors always come from West side,the WMD of Iraq is a rumor,the Tibet massacre is a rumor.rumors always come from West,always.Chinese government hate these rumors.

giving there are 10 news really happen.if you read Chinese propaganda,you would find only 7 news,if you read west news,there may be 15.that is their styles,my opinion.


----------



## iamunique

Hi there, a couple of years ago in the Balkans war an F-117 Stealth fighter was shot down or crashed (?) in the former Yugoslavia. It is rumoured that the remains of that jet were shipped out to China or that some Chinese personnel inspected that wreckage. Can anyone corroborate that story? If that is true, then if you factor in that occurence and add to it the Chineses' proficiency in reverse-engineering, then I don't see why the H-8 should only be a paper tiger.


----------



## Fennecus

H-8 may or may not be a real project. 

But don't take that video too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

how much worth of this bomber


----------



## KnightRyder

T-Rex said:


> A few years ago the same was said about the Pakistan's nuclear ambition and the JF-17 project then both turned out to be real. *The west has an arrogant notion that only they possess the right and the intellectual ability to develop advanced technology.*



And rightly so. Why shouldn't one be proud of their hard work and accomplishments? 

I'll explain why...

My uncle is a textile engineer who studied in the UK in early 60s. He completed his PHD in textile engineering at Cambridge and one of the first Pakistani to have accomplished the feat in the area. He was offered many lucrative positions in the UK as a professor, scientist, etc. but he choose to come back and do something for Pakistan: he set up two major textile engineering firms in Pakistan. I have no intention to brag about him, but its because of people like him who set up Pakistan's textile industries, and made it one of the major export industries. 

According to his research and opinions, China is still 40-50 years behind UK, France and US but its catching up very fast. The fact that China cannot produce advanced engines for military or civilian aircrafts speak volumes of her scientific abilities. 

It might catch up in research and development of steel to the US in the next 20-30 years- thats what worries washington the most. We must remember that these western countries have been in existence for 200+ years and have over 200 years of experience in research and development of steel production. Colonialist built railway tracks, sewerage and water systems are still functioning today in the subcontinent should give you an idea of their advancement in steel production and scientific know-how. Whereas China is only 50 years old and way behind in tech areas. 

Don't you wonder why western companies such as Boeing and Airbus have such a huge comparative advantage over their adversaries in engine manufacturing and aircraft development? Ever wonder why? 

Pakistan is lucky to have a geographically closer and a sincere yet a rising global power friend, China. If we dont fix our internal problems, bring justice and peace in the country, we won't be able to utilize our resources and enhance our trade relationship with the rising Panda. 

THere's a lot of hope for Pakistan...


----------



## Akasa

mxiong said:


> It's a CG, there is no H-8. PLAAF's next generation bomber will be hypersonic trans-atmospheric vehicle capable of dropping payload at Washington D.C. from China in 2 hrs.



And do you mind telling me what this "hypersonic trans-atmospheric" bomber is called? H-9?

And from what I've read, the H-8 does exist. There is more than one PHOTO of it floating around (not just the stupid CGs some fan made).


----------



## gogbot

No doubt with China's military budget, There is a H-8 in the works but i really doubt it will be in any shape to fly till at the latest of 2016.
its wishful thinking if you really expect any better.
The J-xx/j-14 prototype is suspected to have flown last month. or so my source in china tells me.
Developing a stealth bombers is not child's play, it simply cannot be made in 2 to 3 years


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Aeneas said:


> Dear Always Neutral
> 
> I guess you cann't read Chinese,but we can read both Chinese and English.you cann't read infos from Sina.com,but we can read infos both from Sina.com and CNN.com.
> 
> there is a old saying in China.you will be wise if you listen to both side,you will be fooled if you listen to one side.
> 
> I know the style of Chinese propaganda,and we know the style of West.
> frankly speaking.the style of Chinese offacial Propaganda is delay, conservative and unclear sometime.but no more rumors than West.Chinese government hate rumors very much.rumors always come from West side,the WMD of Iraq is a rumor,the Tibet massacre is a rumor.rumors always come from West,always.Chinese government hate these rumors.
> 
> giving there are 10 news really happen.if you read Chinese propaganda,you would find only 7 news,if you read west news,there may be 15.that is their styles,my opinion.



Very well said. Notice how not much news about JF-17, J-10b, etc from China? In fact if you look back at older threads (2-3ys even), many people even doubted existence of J-10, until it 'suddenly' appeared. 

Also notice how many foreigners insulted Chinese capabilities, Chinese people intelligence, "copying", etc - but essentially zero response by Chinese people. That's because, it's easier to say than do, but it's better to do than just say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*China's H-10 stealth bomber secret flight - can carry nuclear bomb *

Japan's "Sankei Shimbun" recently published an article mentioned that China developed the strategic nuclear missiles capable of carrying the H-10 stealth bomber has successful test flight. The article said that the research and development base in Qinghai, a secret military base in the Gobi, H-10 stealth bombers from the 1998 R & D, code-named "Project No. 10."

End, the article also said that China got stealth technology from the F117 and B2 "Spirit" stealth technology and the introduction of Russia's bomber technology, the technical development of independent R & D success. H-10's success broke the monopoly of the U.S. stealth, seriously threatening the security of Japan.

On the same day, U.S. military experts khaki Rolla personal Web site commented that the U.S. military as early as two years ago, discovered the existence of H-10 type, and through various channels to be a "natural enemy" of the technical design parameters and operational performance, The United States has fully prepared to meet the "natural enemy" of challenges, including the deployment of the East Pacific Infrared Stealth radars to increase the number of interceptor missiles and so forth.

U.S. B2 "Spirit" stealth bomber

B-2 bomber wing-body integration, non-tail flying-wing configuration, the wing leading edge of the transition at the head office, the wing trailing edge was serrated. Wing fuselage extensive use of graphite / carbon fiber composite materials, honeycomb-like structure, the surface absorbing coating, the generator vents placed in the top of the wing. 

This unique contour design and materials, and can effectively avoid radar detection, invisible to achieve a good result. B-2 bomber has three combat missions: One is not to be found in-depth enemy hinterland, high-precision placement of bombs or firing missiles, so that weapons systems with the highest efficiency; second is to detect, identify and destroy moving targets; 3 is to establish deterrence power. 

U.S. Air Force threatened, B-2 bombers can be ordered within a few hours after take off from the United States to attack targets anywhere in the world.

Stealth B-2A bomber fuselage length 21.03 meters, 5.18 meters high, has a wingspan of 52.43 meters, the biggest load of bombs 22.68 thousand kilograms. Aircraft is equipped with 4 sets produced by the U.S. General Dynamics F118 - GE-100 turbofan engines. 

Aircraft in the air without refueling in case operational range of up to 1.2 million km, air refueling and once for up to 1.8 thousand kilometers. For each mission flight time is normally less than 10 hours, the Air Force said it has "global reach" and "global destruction" capability. B-2A set a variety of sophisticated technology in one, but because of radar-evading capabilities, was hailed by experts, "military aircraft of this century, a milestone in the history of the development." 

According to reports, B-52 bomber, the radar reflection cross-section of 1,000 square meters, the MiG -29 to 25 square meters, B-lB for less than l square meters, while the B-2A, less than 0. 1 square meter, only the equivalent of a bird in the sky section of radar reflectivity, which makes it difficult to find the general radar.

*China H-10 Stealth Bomber*

H-10 stealth strategic bombers, which is a B2 stealth bombers with the United States similar to the large aircraft, is secretly developing China's aviation who in recent years, so in the past few of its sources, is now turned out to, of course, national leaders people are happy, but also allow the Chinese people feel proud! Because it broke the American monopoly in this field, but also the Russian people walking in front of the offensive strategy of the Chinese Air Force has played a decisive role. The possibility of this argument was basically 100%.

H-10 stealth bombers basic information 

Empty weight :47880-52,912 kilograms, 
Length: 24.03 meters,,,
Height: 4.51 meters,
Wingspan: 65.27 meters,
Maximum load of bombs: 25,254 kilograms cruising speed,
Degree: 1.1
Mach Range: 13,328 kilometers,
Maximum Takeoff Weight: 205.74 thousand kilograms.
Weapon systems: nuclear bombs, conventional bombs, cluster bombs, cruise missiles, air to air missile.
Radar reflection cross-section: less than 0.2 square meters. 

China Arsenal: China's H-10 stealth bomber secret flight - can carry nuclear bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stealth

Another Beast will ready for PAF as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sanchez

The article is a wishful hypothesis not reality.

H-6K can deliver nuclear tipped cruise missiles and even Q-5 could carry nuclear bombs. We don't just need stealth bomber to deliver a bomb.


----------



## no_name

As ABM technology gets more sophisticated long range stealth bomber delivered nuclear weapon may gain increasing importance


----------



## Sanchez

no_name said:


> As ABM technology gets more sophisticated long range stealth bomber delivered nuclear weapon may gain increasing importance



Next generation of bombers might be hypersonic scramjet delivery system. Traditional or stealth bombers will be easy targets for SAMs.


----------



## Super Falcon

welll as i said india only can dream to be like china but they dont have any balls to counter china as any other country in the world too USA super power also scared of china what is india for china piece of cake

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ao333

Always Neutral said:


> Dear Trex,
> 
> Why should West be arrogant about something they are light years ahead off ?
> 
> Have you ever heard of an European being caught in China trying to steal their technology ? Compare that to the number of Chinese origin people caught worldwide trying to steal US and EU tech.
> 
> If China is so good in high tech manufacture why was the Maglev train imported from Germany ?
> 
> Why are the J10 Engines being imported from Russia ? It should be easy for the Chinese to make their own aero engines if they are so developed ?
> 
> Why do they want EU to lift the arms embargo on them if they so good in military technology ?
> 
> Don't let you hatred for EU cloud your judgement.
> 
> Regards



In reality, my dear British friend...

1) Over 40&#37; of core American military aviation developers are of Chinese origin and 90% not of American heritage. The US and its allies are using the Chinese to maintain the superiority they stole from the Germans 65 years ago. What position are we in to talk?

2) 1 year after the successful operation of the single Germany-imported maglev train, the Chinese have started testing their own maglevs with greater speed, capacity, and travel distance which research work began 2 decades ago. The Shanghai municipal government has planned to move on with its delayed high-speed railway extension project and is deciding on which railway company to purchase the indigenous maglevs from (apparently the competition is fierce, like it was in Japan).

3) Actually, the J-10s were refitted with indigenous engines back in 2007, and recently the more advanced J-11B have been fitted with the upgraded version of WS-10A. It seems you do not want to find out how the communist dictatorship is growing? Believe me, neither do I...

4) You realize that there isn't much of anything the EU can export to the people's republic other than cheap eurofighter and rafale era engines? Neither the United Kingdom, France nor Germany is developing indigenous stealth aircrafts. I believe the UK A-bombs and ICBMs were and are US copies? Wait, I think you guys have stopped that now and started simply importing them from the States... You guys do it legally, the Chinese does it without permission. They are both copying. The Chinese government simply wants the embargo called off to save face... "If everyone else has the right to buy, why don't we?" And so on...

5) The UK has been an US puppet for nearly a century. The Americans aren't even backing you up against Argentina on Falkland like they did 3 decades ago. Wake up. You aren't who you were a century ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ao333

Keysersoze said:


> And BTW answer this one......where did PAK get its Nuclear program? Was it from the Dutch program?



Undoubtedly, Pakistan received its nuclear blueprints from the People's Republic of China. It is understandable as the J-10 could not have been so successful without the expertise of Pakistani engineers on western designs.

Now the real question is where Iran got its blueprints. Most believe the plans were offered to both Iraq and Iran by Pakistan smugglers. However, Iraq thought it was a "test of loyalty" set by the Americans so they didn't buy it. The Iranians bought the blueprints from Pakistan with China's acquiesce.


----------



## Akasa

Possible flight pics (they're all over Chinese internet)


----------



## Akasa

gogbot said:


> The J-xx/j-14 prototype is suspected to have flown last month. or so my source in china tells me.
> Developing a stealth bombers is not child's play, it simply cannot be made in 2 to 3 years



J-14 prototype maiden flight last month? Any proof? Links? Because that might just be a little far-fetched.

H-8 prototype supposedly made its maiden flight in 2007, but it has experienced problems over the years, and it seems that 2010 might be its final unveiling date.


----------



## mDumb

<J-14 prototype maiden flight last month? Any proof? Links?>
C'mon dude what kind of questions are these? We're talking about rumors.

But read the following rumors:
China's H-8 stealth bomber may be more advanced than the American B-2A and capable of delivering a 350-kiloton nuclear warhead to the continental United States, or it could be a mock-up of the A-12 "Flying Dorito."

Those are just two of the rumors accompanying a video trumpeting some recent triumphs of Chinese aviation.

Although it's "top secret," Chinese quasi-official Web sites brag that the Xian H-8 is a stealth carbon fiber, "special nanotechnology"-coated strategic heavy bomber.

What we know for sure is that it has a range of 11,000 kilometers, without refueling, but it could refuel if it wanted to--possibly. In any case, it has extralarge fuel tanks. It has a crew of two and travels at Mach 1.2, or maybe 1.4. It carries an 18-ton bomb payload and/or 12 new stealth cruise missiles with a range of 3,000 kilometers. And three nuclear missiles, at least.

A prototype was successfully tested last year (witnessed by the deputy mayor of Xian) and will enter mass production and active service in the People's Liberation Army Air Force by 2010.

NOTE: Deputy mayor of Xian? Questionable on the witness.


----------



## Jigs

Sure that isn't a B-2 ? In the first picture it really looks like a B-2


----------



## gambit

Please stop with the 'Chinese physics'. Not everyone is *THAT* gullible.


----------



## ptldM3

SinoSoldier said:


> Possible flight pics (they're all over Chinese internet)








I don't want to be captain obvious but a blind man would be able to see that this is the B-2...



SinoSoldier said:


>



And those are just really bad photoshops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mDumb

<Please stop with the 'Chinese physics'. Not everyone is THAT gullible.>
Please stop with the 'Vietnamese physics'. Not everyone is ..... GULLIBLE!!!!!


----------



## gambit

mDumb said:


> Please stop with the 'Vietnamese physics'.


Who is doing that?



mDumb said:


> Not everyone is ..... GULLIBLE!!!!!


Correct, not everyone. But enough in here.


----------



## mDumb

<Who is doing that?>
What? You're not proud of your Vietnamese heritage?


----------



## gambit

mDumb said:


> <Who is doing that?>
> What? You're not proud of your Vietnamese heritage?


You certainly live up to your handle.


----------



## gambit

ptldM3 said:


> I don't want to be captain obvious but a blind man would be able to see that this is the B-2...
> 
> 
> 
> And those are just really bad photoshops.


May be they are Baidou's search engine results...???


----------



## mDumb

<You certainly live up to your handle.>
Yes, you certainly live up to your Vietnamese logic, physics, etc. Just wondering how did the USAF recruit/accept you?

<Baidou's search engine results>
What's this? Your Vietnamese search engine?


----------



## heavystorm

China has no H8 project. PLA is not interest in bomber. PLA like advanced fighters, not bombers.


----------



## heavystorm

SinoSoldier said:


> Possible flight pics (they're all over Chinese internet)



* They are all fake, just like most of the UFO pictures.*


----------



## Cartman

Not much point developing advanced bombers if you don't have an aggressive foreign policy.


----------



## zagahaga

china would not give us the h-8 bomber why? they never gave their kj-2000 AWAC to us beacuse it was too top security ..... but on the other hand money talks


----------



## applesauce

zagahaga said:


> china would not give us the h-8 bomber why? they never gave their kj-2000 AWAC to us beacuse it was too top security ..... but on the other hand money talks



umm 
*one.* there is no h8 bomber, even if there is a program its not finished

*two.* china cant even continue the kj2000 them selves cause russia failed to delivered planes(thus the need for china to develop indigenous large planes ), what do you want? china to give all of the handful of its kj2000 to pakistan?

*three.* money talks, but only sometimes and also Pakistan have very little of it right now


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Who revived this ancient thread? It was a hoax, there was no H-8, probably some guy made it up in his bedroom, ideas were probably came from some model plane, and the pheonix tv .com from HK was just commenting this crappy made video.


----------



## yjs14

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Who revived this ancient thread? It was a hoax, there was no H-8, probably some guy made it up in his bedroom, ideas were probably came from some model plane, and the pheonix tv .com from HK was just commenting this crappy made video.



pheonix tv .com???
you mean ifeng.com???


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

yjs14 said:


> pheonix tv .com???
> you mean ifeng.com???



Anything funny? It's the old name, the English language server was used to be www .pheonix.com before www .ifeng.com, and they still use them to a certain degree, probably on some dns servers.

The ifeng.com domain name was only created in recent years, back in 2007 I think. Now, it seems that the name pheonixtv.com is up for sale. On one of the pictures it also said "bbs.pheonixtv.com", as it was an old post, and the picture were even older.

The name for the broadcaster has always been pheonix television or phoenix satellite tv holdings ltd, which they had it since 1996, when we watched satellite tv channels here in Europe. This is a parent company which controls phoenix new media inc, which in turns controls ifeng.com.


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

What happened to that guy Noshir Gowadia who was accused of selling B-2 blueprints to China, any results came out?


----------



## CardSharp

Always Neutral said:


> Why should West be arrogant about something they are light years ahead off ?
> 
> Have you ever heard of an European being caught in China trying to steal their technology ? Compare that to the number of Chinese origin people caught worldwide trying to steal US and EU tech.
> 
> If China is so good in high tech manufacture why was the Maglev train imported from Germany ?



I am sick and tired of hearing this argument. Playing catch-up automatically means that you are relegated to spending your research effort in mastering what has already been discovered. It doesn't mean China is a nation of ripoff artists and uncreative drones. It's nice to see that people are like you are still inherently racist in their outlook. 

Your facetious politeness and condescending attitude just plain pisses me off. If you were smart enough, you'd realize that the Britannia's time has come and gone and looking back it proves to be the most miserable and destructive time in history. Most major conflicts and ethnic divides that threaten world can be laid at England's doing during that time. 

Meekly handing over Palestinian land to Israel
Pakistan-India partition
Exporting Indians all over the world as control devices for oppressing the native populations. Tamils tigers, Indians in Fiji etc.

This is not to mention, the famines you caused in India and Ireland that killed millions, being the world biggest and most aggressive dope dealer and just generally ******* people's **** up. 

Likely you just don't care and aren't a tiny bit apologetic about it.


----------



## Akasa

There is no such thing as the H-10. The newest Chinese stealth bomber is the H-8 (which is about to enter service). 

The H-10 was applied to a conceptual development of the Tu-22M3, which never came true. That was in the 1990s.

There are only 2 known bomber programs: the H-8 stealth bomber (about to enter service), and the H-9 atmospheric bomber (under development). No H-10.

And no B2 or F-117 technology were used either, according to XAC.

H-8 specifications:
- Speed: Mach 1.4
- Range: 11,000 km
- Weapons load: 18 tonnes
- Two weapons bays
- Weapons: bombs, nuclear weapons, cruise missiles, guided missiles, glide weapons, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Pakistani brothers: Sorry to disappoint but this doesn't seem to be a genuine aircraft and has been debunked on both Tiexue and Sinodefence (as well as common sense) a while back.

Sri Lankan and fellow Chinese posters: Please try to avoid posting YY (wet dream, best translation in English any ways) articles on the China Defence section. It gives China a bad name and would often attract trolls who, for once, has a somewhat legit reason China bashing. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indiarox

> China developed the strategic nuclear missiles capable of carrying the H-10 stealth bomber



Nuclear missiles carrying stealth bombers
Some thing is wrong here.
Now the Chinese have come up with missiles carrying the aircraft (its usually the other way around) or did Sirlankan make a error here


----------



## siegecrossbow

Indiarox said:


> Nuclear missiles carrying stealth bombers
> Some thing is wrong here.
> Now the Chinese have come up with missiles carrying the aircraft (its usually the other way around) or did Sirlankan make a error here



Please check out the post right above yours.


----------



## xukxuk

H-10?
never saw or heard any pictrue or reliable source about this airplane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

any photos of the baby have araised if yes please post some and what type are that F 117 , B 2 or F 22


----------



## Akasa

Always Neutral said:


> Dear Trex,
> 
> Why should West be arrogant about something they are light years ahead off ?
> 
> Have you ever heard of an European being caught in China trying to steal their technology ? Compare that to the number of Chinese origin people caught worldwide trying to steal US and EU tech.
> 
> If China is so good in high tech manufacture why was the Maglev train imported from Germany ?
> 
> Why are the J10 Engines being imported from Russia ? It should be easy for the Chinese to make their own aero engines if they are so developed ?
> 
> Why do they want EU to lift the arms embargo on them if they so good in military technology ?
> 
> Don't let you hatred for EU cloud your judgement.
> 
> Regards



Ok, buddy, why don't you answer these questions first. 

Has Europe sent a man to space? 
Does Europe have the world's fastest supercomputers?
Does Europe have the world's longest-range hybrid? 
Is Europe named the "green technology leader" of the world? 
Does Europe have the world's highest number of scientific papers?
Is Europe one of the world's 3 largest technology innovators? 
Is Europe referred to as an emerging tech superpower by worldwide sources?


The answer to all above questions: N-O

*China* sent a man to space.
*China* has the world's 2nd fastest supercomputer.
* China* has a 400-km-range production hybrid. 
*China* holds status of current green tech leader. 
*China* has the largest number of scientific papers each year. 
*China* is the world's 3rd largest innovator and fastest-growing.
*China* is named an emerging tech superpower by worldwide articles.

Did Europe invent gunpowder? Rockets? War kites? Bombs? Cannons?

Again, the answer is *no*.

So, your argument is only based on opinion, not fact. China many not be as grand as Russia in present aviation tech, but in 10 years I can guarantee you that will be reversed, due to the pace of development.

Oh, by the way, China has recently unveiled multiple indigenous maglev systems that outperform all of German maglevs.

*Oh, by the way again, the Royal Navy's commander-in-chief recently admitted in a news article that the Royal Navy was jealous of PLA Navy technology.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

http://nosint.blogspot.com/2009/12/chinas-h-10-stealth-bomber-secret.html


----------



## trident2010

Super Falcon said:


> welll as i said *india* only can dream to be like china but they dont have any balls to counter china as any other country in the world too USA super power also scared of china what is india for china piece of cake



So you trolled and bought India in discussion. 

Use your head, long range bomber is for attacking long range, for countries sharing border you dont need long range bombers. India-China will never have such a war anyways, however we will be having many more piece of cakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## topjumper

self deleted


----------



## trident2010

topjumper said:


> ^^^ that's below the belt my friend, the flooding in Pakistan is a tragedy and many people lost their lives and homes, there's nothing to laugh about.




I know bro. The word flood was symbolic. Since they blamed India for floods too. I changed the word though.


----------



## lcloo

The article posted by Sri Langkan is full of bad English grammar, how can anyone believe in the story. H-10 is just a fan boy story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiarox

siegecrossbow said:


> Please check out the post right above yours.



was making fun the super duper journalist.
No offence intended towards the Chinese


----------



## Akasa

Indiarox said:


> Nuclear missiles carrying stealth bombers
> Some thing is wrong here.
> Now the Chinese have come up with missiles carrying the aircraft (its usually the other way around) or did Sirlankan make a error here



The H-8 bomber carries HN-2 and HN-3 cruise missiles, which can carry nuclear warheads. I'm guessing the CJ-10 and DH-10 cruise missiles will also be carried.


----------



## desiman

Stealth Bomber are you joking me ? Except the US, no other country has the tech even close enough to make something like this. China is yet to manufacture a proper 4.5 generation engine and your talking about stealth bombers, wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Akasa

siegecrossbow said:


> Pakistani brothers: Sorry to disappoint but this doesn't seem to be a genuine aircraft and has been debunked on both Tiexue and Sinodefence (as well as common sense) a while back.
> 
> Sri Lankan and fellow Chinese posters: Please try to avoid posting YY (wet dream, best translation in English any ways) articles on the China Defence section. It gives China a bad name and would often attract trolls who, for once, has a somewhat legit reason China bashing. Thank you.



But the H-8 is a real aircraft.

BTW, don't read Tiexue or Sinodefence. They're all forums (which mean they're bullcrap).


----------



## Kompromat

Can i buy one to cruise around ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

It seems to have a pair of canards as well. 

?!?10!! - ?? - ?


----------



## Akasa

A bomber with no engine exhausts... man, I can't wait for the Jedi Starfighter to enter service in the PLAAF.

If you want any real info on China's next generation bomber project, it would be wise to check back in say 10 years.


----------



## pluto

chinese designers addicted to canard wing? fake?


----------



## Aramsogo

pluto said:


> chinese designers addicted to canard wing? fake?


 
The photo is actually pretty good. No worst than the initial J-20 pics.
But why would a strategic bomber need canards??


----------



## cross1993

fake pic and news


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

a strategic bomber with canards....thats new!~!!


----------



## rcrmj

fake, there is no point to have canard on a bomber``for bombers maneuverbility is not the first priority, but stealth, long range and high capacities are`


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It seems to have a pair of canards as well.
> 
> ?!?10!! - ?? - ?


Your gullibility quotient must be off the chart.


----------



## REEVER

Lol there so little it would make no difference with a thing that big


----------



## origin eagle

lets hope for the sucess of our old friends and our beloved neighbour


----------



## a_chinese

origin eagle said:


> lets hope for the sucess of our old friends and our beloved neighbour


 
When it does get revealed, here's what pakistan is gonna say:
Pakistan should get this plane asap.


----------



## razgriz19

SinoSoldier said:


> A bomber with no engine exhausts... man, I can't wait for the Jedi Starfighter to enter service in the PLAAF.
> 
> If you want any real info on China's next generation bomber project, it would be wise to check back in say 10 years.


 
c'mon the engines could be at the top just like B-2! lol


----------



## Akasa

razgriz19 said:


> c'mon the engines could be at the top just like B-2!


 
Can't see them at the top either.


----------



## S10

Fake

According to pupu, the new bomber looks like a bat hanging upside down.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> Fake
> 
> According to pupu, the new bomber looks like a bat hanging upside down.


 
Slender and sleek?


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Slender and sleek?


Use your imagination.


----------



## RayBan

hmmm the photoshop guys are back to their work desks i guess


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> Use your imagination.


 
There's something you should see. I have a photo of what appears to be AVIC engineers working on a blueprint for a bomber... and it looks almost exactly like an upside down bat, with variable geometry wings:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramsogo

SinoSoldier said:


> There's something you should see. I have a photo of what appears to be AVIC engineers working on a blueprint for a bomber... and it looks almost exactly like an upside down bat, with variable geometry wings:


 
That blueprint looks like dark sword uav.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> There's something you should see. I have a photo of what appears to be AVIC engineers working on a blueprint for a bomber... and it looks almost exactly like an upside down bat, with variable geometry wings:


I think pupu meant a flying wing body similar to that of B-2.


----------



## Akasa

Aramsogo said:


> That blueprint looks like dark sword uav.


 
The design didn't show canards (which the Darksword bears) and the Shenyang Darksword is not designed by XAC.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




S10 said:


> I think pupu meant a flying wing body similar to that of B-2.


 
Then it wouldn't be exactly like an "upside down bat".


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Then it wouldn't be exactly like an "upside down bat".


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


>


 
Flying wings do not have its airfoils swept at different angles, as opposed to a bat.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Flying wings do not have its airfoils swept at different angles, as opposed to a bat.


The B-2 is considered a hybrid flying wing. The design is to minimize rear aspect radar return.










http://www.centennialofflight.gov/essay/Evolution_of_Technology/flying_wing/Tech8.htm

_The flying wing still offered excellent performance and fuel efficiency advantages. But Northrop's designers also chose a flying wing configuration because it offered advantages for stealth; a vertical tail such as found in a conventional aircraft reflects radar energy. Eliminating it increased the aircraft's stealthiness, particularly from the side. The B-2 is capable of carrying as many bombs inside it as the larger B-52 and flying just as far. Although only 21 of these planes are in service, they played a major role in the 1999 bombing of Yugoslavia, which had a sophisticated air defense system, and are generally regarded as an amazing technological achievement, albeit a very expensive one._


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> The B-2 is considered a hybrid flying wing. The design is to minimize rear aspect radar return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Wings
> 
> _The flying wing still offered excellent performance and fuel efficiency advantages. But Northrop's designers also chose a flying wing configuration because it offered advantages for stealth; a vertical tail such as found in a conventional aircraft reflects radar energy. Eliminating it increased the aircraft's stealthiness, particularly from the side. The B-2 is capable of carrying as many bombs inside it as the larger B-52 and flying just as far. Although only 21 of these planes are in service, they played a major role in the 1999 bombing of Yugoslavia, which had a sophisticated air defense system, and are generally regarded as an amazing technological achievement, albeit a very expensive one._


 
If the H-10 followed the design shown in the photo I posted, then it would not be very stealthy due to the different sweep angles and the inconsistencies within the airfoils and body.


----------



## Aramsogo

Link with pic...

http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_5033992_1.html


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> If the H-10 followed the design shown in the photo I posted, then it would not be very stealthy due to the different sweep angles and the inconsistencies within the airfoils and body.


Hence why I think pupu meant B-2 like flying wing when he said upside down bat.



Aramsogo said:


>


Pic not working, cannot link from tiexue.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


>


 
Does he (or anyone) happen to know the dates which the H-X will be flying or testing or the stage of development which the H-X is in?


----------



## Bi-Bep

Yes, there are a huge fleet of stealth fighters & bombers which China "might" have developed from reversed engineering of a down UFO's in Central China earlier yet!


----------



## Brotherhood

Bi-Bep said:


> Yes, there are a huge fleet of stealth fighters & bombers which China "might" have developed from reversed engineering of a down UFO's in Central China earlier yet!



Perhaps you forgot to mention Peter Truong with a troll gun was the only survivor from that UFO crash, btw, nice group picture of you from....look forward for more.


----------



## Bi-Bep

Brotherhood said:


> Perhaps you forgot to mention Peter Truong with a troll gun was the only survivor from that UFO crash, btw, nice group picture of you from....look forward for more.


 
Certainly, you also do know that the USA law would protect all of her citizens as well. We would not tolerate any form of threats or violation of our personal privacy or safety. You'd know better regarding these issues.


----------



## S10

Bi-Bep said:


> Certainly, you also do know that the USA law would protect all of her citizens as well. We would not tolerate any form of threats or violation of our personal privacy or safety. You'd know better regarding these issues.


Did that include the natives and the slaves too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Bi-Bep said:


> Certainly, you also do know that the USA law would protect all of her citizens as well. We would not tolerate any form of threats or violation of our personal privacy or safety. You'd know better regarding these issues.



You must be freaking out of you mind, how did i threatening and violating your so-called privacy or safety when you yourself posting and sharing all those personal craps on the net? NEW to the internet?
BTW, i really doubt John mccain will agreed with your so-called declaration though.


----------



## Alpha_Fox

Bi-Bep said:


>



That's a japanese fighter concept... :co
Mitsubishi ATD-X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Juice

Can't wait to post the "leaked" photos of the Death-star the US is building near Endor.


----------



## Bi-Bep

Brotherhood said:


> You must be freaking out of you mind, how did i threatening and violating your so-called privacy or safety when you yourself posting and sharing all those personal craps on the net? NEW to the internet?
> BTW, i really doubt John mccain will agreed with your so-called declaration though.



To many of us, this is not a laughing issue when our personal liberty is violated. It's highly unethical and also an act of misconduct for anyone to hack into our private information and display it in the public without our consent. It's a whole lot more serious issue when you act on behalf of any other entity or branch of a gov't as well. Certainly, the People Republic of China does have many interests in the US and it's not that difficult for the US' law to interven on any citizen's behalf. Perhaps, you have no no respect for individual privacy or personal liberty and/or getting used of acting like a thug with your own people. It's an entirely different scenerio in the US until you could learn how serious it is. Please confer with China's State Department (Foreign Affairs) to conduct yourself better in the international community.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> Did that include the natives and the slaves too?


 
S10, you said that a guy from CJDBY said that the H-X was shaped like an upside down bat.

My question is, does he know any dates regarding the H-X program or what stage of development the H-X is in?


----------



## Way to go

Juice said:


> Can't wait to post the "leaked" photos of the Death-star the US is building near Endor.


 
Please risk your life to take some photos for us. We will miss you. Thanks.


----------



## Mech

Way to go said:


> Please risk your life to take some photos for us. We will miss you. Thanks.


 
do you know what a death star is? ! Its a super secret 7th gen aircraft that can go upto mach 30. Endor is the name of the base its being built.  


i kid you not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Juice said:


> Can't wait to post the "leaked" photos of the Death-star the US is building near Endor.


 
What are you talking about thats an Australian project..


----------



## UkroTurk

Why should Stealth Bomber has 150ton weight, 4 engine,10.000km range? Why should bomber cost 1 billion $?
How are your opinion about smaller, cheaper, stealth middle range bomber like a TU22 or AVRO VULCAN ?


For example
Range:6000km
Speed: Hi-subsonic 0.9mach
Engine: 2xGeneral Electric F118(2x85 without a.burner)
Empty weight 30 ton.
Payload: 8 ton
Bomb bay lenght 6m
6x Tomahawk or 5 x AGM86 or Harpon etc.


----------



## Deino

Since non of these fan-boy/what-if projects ever existed, these threads were merged.


----------

